# J.A.K.S. Website Update



## GouRonin (Dec 23, 2001)

http://members.tripod.com/~kenpo_ronin/jaks-home.html

There is a new discussion board there regarding Kenpo for friends and students of J.A.K.S.

http://disc.server.com/Indices/176392.html


----------

